
Follow up article: Have no girls been born in 132 villages in India? - xoraes
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-49109767
======
acollins1331
Joke article and headline. It even says in the article no boys were born in
129 villages. It's like 2 kids per village max.

Why is this here

~~~
xoraes
OP here. This article is a follow up on original article that was posted a few
days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20505952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20505952)

This was my first HN submission, so maybe I should have clarified the title
instead of keeping it same as article itself?

